# Why is the 24-70 MK1 price so high.



## RayValdez360 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am looking at the price on amazon.com and the price is close to $2000 now. Is there a shortage of these lens or is the demand high even though the MKII is around the corner?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 5, 2012)

RayValdez360 said:


> I am looking at the price on amazon.com and the price is close to $2000 now. Is there a shortage of these lens or is the demand high even though the MKII is around the corner?



The price for the mk1 is ridiculous, I guess it's because...

* supply is low (there isn't the mk2 around, so people don't sell their mk1 (yet)), 

* demand is high (some people hate Tamron or love cps & just realized that the mk2 will be that much more expensive and delayed until october, so they figure "grab a mk1 now").


----------



## Marius in Afrika (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Ray

I purchased the Canon 24-70 /f2.8L USM on the 20th of Jan 2012. The price of the lense (at the same shop) is now 8.73% lower than what i paid for it in Jan. You are being ripped of, do not pay more, rather wait or shop around.

Regards
Marius


----------



## birdman (Jul 8, 2012)

Surprising how high that lens has always been. Had two copies at two different times. Overrated. Great contrast and delicious colors, but sharpness not near level of say, 70-200/4 IS


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 8, 2012)

The lens is out of production, and those who feel they need it are willing to pay more fpr the few that are available. Waiting does not help, they will soon be all gone. 
I've had five of them, none were what I'd call excelent, so I won't miss them.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've had five of them, none were what I'd call excelent, so I won't miss them.



Even the Tamron 24-70 is said to be sharper than the Canon mk1 (depending on aperture and region) - this tells the whole story :-o ... the only thing I found attractive about the Canon was the ingenious fixed lens hood that didn't extend when zooming out - but what is it good for if this design doesn't allow for top iq.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 8, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I've had five of them, none were what I'd call excelent, so I won't miss them.
> ...


I'd likely consider a Tamron, but I've since developed a preference for primes, and found f/2.8 still too slow for really low light. I might buy one if I get a D1 X where I can crank up the ISO and still retain some reasonable amount of detail. I'm waiting for Neuro to post his opinion and tests. He understands how to do a proper test.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 8, 2012)

birdman said:


> Surprising how high that lens has always been. Had two copies at two different times. Overrated. Great contrast and delicious colors, but sharpness not near level of say, 70-200/4 IS


 Are the newer copies better? I tried to look at a pattern in the reviews depending on the date at BH. It seems like most new reviews are positive but the older ones are pretty bad. I don't know if that means anything though.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd likely consider a Tamron



A Tamron on a 1dx  ... beware, the camera might have a built-in self-destruct if combined with 3rd party lenses!



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm waiting for Neuro to post his opinion and tests. He understands how to do a proper test.



Dr. Neuro said he'd test the Tamron? If so, I'd probably wait for this test too, there are so many different opinions on how fast & precise the af is.

But the most problematic thing about seems to be quality control, that's why existing reviews state that it's either sharper at 24mm or 70mm etc.



RayValdez360 said:


> It seems like most new reviews are positive but the older ones are pretty bad.



Probably only means that reviewers are afraid to tear a long-term standard L lens to shreds... but then again, manufacturers are known to silently fix issues and optimize the process.


----------



## DB (Jul 8, 2012)

birdman said:


> Surprising how high that lens has always been. Had two copies at two different times. Overrated. Great contrast and delicious colors, but sharpness not near level of say, 70-200/4 IS



True, but which is more important. I've had both lenses and just last month sold the EF 70-200 f/4L IS USM because it was too slow, uses up your batteries really fast and the pictures look cold. On the other hand, my 24-70 f/2.8L mark 1 is a late-2011 manufacturer copy, is 9/10 for sharpness, but 10/10 for colour and 10/10 for AF speed. People say to me "wow those colours are amazing" - never got that with the other L lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 8, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'd likely consider a Tamron
> ...


I'm waiting for his review of the D1 X. 
There are good reviews of the Tamron, and it sounds OK for the price, but I'd only consider a f/2.8 lens for low light where I can use ISO 25600 or even 51200. I use f/1.4 at ISO 12800, and need more shutter speed. For that type of situation, depth of field is not my first concern, as I am usually back away from the subject. I did not find the 5D MK III to be a big step up over my 5D MK II so I returned it and bought another 5D MK II refurb for $1400 thru CLP.


----------



## infared (Jul 8, 2012)

Didn't that lens retail for about $1400? There is no way I would pay $2000 for a discontinued lens that most people said was soft. I opted for the 24-105mm IS which was said to be sharper, I believe, which it should be as it is an f/4. You have the IS to help out in low light...but you get beat on the bokeh if you need it.
I liked that lens...but I sold it back in the early spring, anticipating the release of the 24-70mm II hoping that this new offering will have the reported sharpness of my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II..which is AMAZINGLY sharp....For $2300 and a 6-month or more wait, (with no medium range zoom!!!).. This new lens had better deliver. LOL!


----------



## Positron (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know about new, but it can still be found used for $1200-$1300 (sometimes less) on the likes of Fred Miranda. Far cry from $2000.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 8, 2012)

How was the lens soft? Did it not auto-focus correctly or the image was a bit blurry? I have seen quite a few pics on here from that lens and they looked great.


----------



## nebugeater (Jul 9, 2012)

About a week ago I got a Like new Canon 24-70 2.8 L on Craiglist for $800! June 2009 build date. Couldn't beleive the guy was selling for that. Got to try it out and it seems to work great and sharp. Not a scratch or wear mark to be seen, both end caps, and soft case. I had it bought about an hour after it showed up on CL. Even if I decide to go with the MII when it really shows up I don't think I will go backwards on this copy. I have used it some now and it looks good to my eye.


----------



## bkorcel (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree with you. My 24-70 I picked up used. Found the IQ to be outstanding. Any issues I had were resolved with Micro Focus Adjustment. I too had the 70-200 f4 for a time and it did suck batteries...almost as if it drained them when it was sitting in the case. I now have a 70-200 2.8L II and can shoot all month without a recharge. Probably improvements with power consumption in the IS system is the only thing I can think of.

Honestly never needed IS on the 24-70 so that's a waste of money in my opinion. IS is great for telephoto lenses though that have to be hand held.



DB said:


> birdman said:
> 
> 
> > Surprising how high that lens has always been. Had two copies at two different times. Overrated. Great contrast and delicious colors, but sharpness not near level of say, 70-200/4 IS
> ...


----------



## bkorcel (Jul 9, 2012)

B&H has it new in stock for 1600.00

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&sku=264304&is=USA&sub=cpw&A=details&Q=


----------



## iaind (Jul 9, 2012)

DB said:


> Incredibly, I did manage to find a mainstream UK retailer selling this lens for $2,000+ on eBay (see link for Photo Direct below):
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f-2-8L-USM-LENS-24-70-mm-UK-/110896909200?pt=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item19d1f88b90
> 
> Since I bought mine at the start of this year, prices have risen by 60%, even the Canon Price Watch chart for the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM looks to be a bit out-dated (most of the retailers surveyed are 'Out of Stock' and Adorama are quoting $1,699 for US Warranty item):



Grey import?


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

With the MK I prices being high, it makes it that much easier to buy the MK II.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 9, 2012)

DB said:


> Incredibly, I did manage to find a mainstream UK retailer selling this lens for $2,000+ on eBay (see link for Photo Direct below):
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f-2-8L-USM-LENS-24-70-mm-UK-/110896909200?pt=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item19d1f88b90
> 
> Since I bought mine at the start of this year, prices have risen by 60%, even the Canon Price Watch chart for the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM looks to be a bit out-dated (most of the retailers surveyed are 'Out of Stock' and Adorama are quoting $1,699 for US Warranty item):


That's pretty normal for UK prices . Actually, from memory it was selling for just over £1000, so that is high even for the UK. Most mainstream sellers don't have any for sale though now. The MkII is marked at £2299, which is around $3570. It should come down in price eventually (often quicker than in other markets), although the 70-200 f/2.8 MkII hasn't reduced much I don't think.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just bought a 24-70 L with a 5d mark III. I don't feel like waiting for the other lens especially if it doesn't have IS. I payed 1600 for it new and so far the images look great. I need some human subjects now.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep your eye on the Canon Refurbished store. Yesterday they had it on sale all day for a little over 1100 (before it sold out). I'm in the US, not sure if /how it is offered in the rest of the world.


----------



## michi (Jul 19, 2012)

Actually they are still in stock:

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_282307_-1

They are an even better deal when Canon has a 20% off coupon, but when that coupon hits the good lenses sell out within 5 minutes.
I actually purchased this one a few days ago without coupon, supposed to be delivered today, because I have to shoot a baptism in a low lit church this weekend. I'll see if I like it. If its a good copy, I'll keep it, if not, I'll either return it or sell it. Mine came out to be something like $1,203 with taxes. There's a free shipping coupon out there, I think it's SHIP712.


----------



## DB (Jul 19, 2012)

michi said:


> Actually they are still in stock:
> 
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_282307_-1
> 
> ...



That is a very good price for a lens that (in Europe anyway) is fast approaching US$2,000


----------



## DB (Jul 19, 2012)

The most expensive new 24-70mm f/2.8L Mark 1 lens for sale that I can find online is* US$3,144 *(£2,000 @ £/$1.5719 rate today) on eBay, and to make matters worse - it's actually for sale in Hong Kong of all places!

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f-2-8-L-USM-EOS-1Ds-1D-5D-7D-60D-600D-550D-LU-FEDEX-FAST-/300581644867?pt=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item45fc0fea43#ht_2787wt_1152


----------



## haring (Jul 24, 2012)

RayValdez360 said:


> I am looking at the price on amazon.com and the price is close to $2000 now. Is there a shortage of these lens or is the demand high even though the MKII is around the corner?



Because it is an awesome lens! There is not a huge difference between the tow and the mark I is already an awesome one. Buy it and yo will see!


----------



## canonian (Jul 27, 2012)

My original 24-70 was awesome for the first few years I owned it. But then something just wore out and the images started becoming soft unless I stopped down to around f/5.6. I had it re-calibrated 3 times but it never was the same. Just couldn't rely on that lens so I sold it.

Really, really bummed (pissed actually) that the Mark II is taking so friggin' long to be shipped


----------

